# Steve Harvey



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

"Steve Harvey proclaims Hillary Clinton as the winner of the 2016 Presidential election!"
........'nuf said?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

When or where did he say that..... Was it during the Ms. Universe competition?

If so.... I wish networks and/or sponsors of these events would fine, fire, etc these people when they do that. But again living in a fairy tale world.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

did you catch the part where he said we need more gun control. that was his comment right after Miss USA was given the loaded gun control question. apparently he thought he needed to ad to her answer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW....

Here is the issue I have with these "celebrities".... Now I am not going to go after them for having an opinion on stuff. But you don't use a national event or something like that to give your ideals or political beliefs. I mean this event wasn't about gun control or presidential canidates. It was a beauty pagent.

Just like when they go off at an awards banquet. That banquet is about your good acting, singing, etc. Not give people your political or social agenda. Give an interview or something if you want to spout your beliefs.

We need sponsors and stuff of these events to not hire them back. I don't have the answers but it bothers me. Even if it would have been someone pro-gun. I would be saying the same thing. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

6162rk said:


> did you catch the part where he said we need more gun control. that was his comment right after Miss USA was given the loaded gun control question. apparently he thought he needed to ad to her answer.


You guys are going to give me nightmares. I am reading a book called "When a nation forgets God"
It draws a lot of parallels with 1930's Germany, and how good people have changed beliefs through public control of education and media. We are there now.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

absolutely plainsman and the same tactics are being used as back them.


----------

